# ASPC Riding Class Question



## Sungold (Dec 20, 2012)

In the ASPC rule book for Walk and Walk/Trot classes it does not specify tack. Just wondering if anyone knows if it would be acceptable to have a western pony being ridden two-handed in a western bridle with snaffle bit in these classes? The only place the rule book actually specifies is in the Western Pleasure Under Saddle class it calls for only 1 hand on the reins.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you asking for the rider, if I am understanding this. Since I see the same rule as you and no other specification except the NSPPR riding classes - I only see one hand in each division being specified. So I am thinking right now our judges will follow what is in the rule book, until changed.

BUT great clarifying question!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 30, 2012)

Walk/Trot you can use English or Western. Yes, the child can ride two handed with a snaffle - just make sure your turn out is the same turn out as you would use for a snaffle bit class with a big horse and remember that the child is required to wear a helmet.


----------

